

LinkedIn Just Removed the Ability to Export Your Contacts - lorangb
https://www.fullcontact.com/bart/linkedin-just-removed-the-ability-to-export-your-contacts/

======
Flammy
How long until someone creates a little service to export your contacts via
the LinkedIn API? One might even exist already.

The especially annoying thing is LinkedIn is simply trying to increase the
barrier to leaving by adding _inconvenience_ rather than adding value to the
service.

~~~
bradmccarty
The problem with this actually _is_ the LinkedIn API. LI has restricted it so
heavily that you can't use the API to export data -
[http://thenextweb.com/dd/2015/02/12/linkedin-takes-aim-
devel...](http://thenextweb.com/dd/2015/02/12/linkedin-takes-aim-developers-
plans-lock-apis/)

The only alternative is to apply to the Partner Program, which will likely be
denied given LI's history.

